

Plan to ban printed guns makes no sense - DiabloD3
http://venturebeat.com/2013/05/13/the-latest-plan-to-ban-3d-printed-guns-makes-about-as-much-sense-as-the-last-one/

======
bifrost
The thing that the community needs to know is that Yee has absolutely zero
knowledge of the gun industry or the tech industry, so could never make
legislation....

He is currently best known for creating legislation that provokes gridlock on
San Francisco streets and puts bicyclists in harms way. He's also voted for
other such gems as the banning of cellphone towers in his district, requiring
warning labels on cellphones (they cause cancer and kill kittens). Lee is that
guy who's both for and against every issue, whichever one is going to get him
more media coverage. I thankfully don't live in his district, but I can't wait
till he leaves office and people with some sense can actually start trying to
fix the messes he's created.

